# alpha's beta blog



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

hi! i have 1 young beta named alpha. he is currently battling fin rot. he is taking antibiotics and being treated in other ways. if anyone has questions im the one for u!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Antibiotics for betta?0.o
I've never heard of that.


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

just a powder that goes in the tank


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it the one we take? :-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

No… it's medications for fish


----------



## Spencerjunie (Nov 7, 2012)

taking an interest in my blog....eh?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorta


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My fish also has FR


----------

